# Do I need a Behringer ECM8000 Cal file?



## Dan Twomey

I did some searching here and a brief amount of reading. I get the impression that I need a calibration file for my Behringer ECM8000?

Any helpful hints?

Regards,
Dan


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

If your interest is accurate frequency response measurements, then yes. If you have some other intent for REW, then a calibration file is not needed.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Dan Twomey

The one provided here will do?

http://www.sonicstudio.com/amarra/irc_mic.php

Regards,
Dan


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

The best calibration file is one that’s custom to the specific mic. Considering the wide range of response of various ECM8000 samples (as seen in the graph below), a single generic calibration file can’t account for all mics. That said, the deviations appears to be in a +/- 5 dB window, so a generic file would be better than nothing.










Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Christopher Kiyui

It would be nice if someone would post one for the Ecm8000 mic. I still can't figure out how to calibrate mine.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt

You can’t really calibrate the mic yourself without the proper laboratory-grade equipment. You can find a generic .cal file for the ECM8000 here.









Downloads Page


Download Page ____ Software Room EQ Wizard 5.15 (REW) (Released 8 May 2016) Windows installer (~14.5MB) Windows installer with JRE (~30.7MB) Windows installer with JRE allowing multiple instances (~30.7MB) The Windows installers with JRE includes a private Java runtime and allows REW to...




www.hometheatershack.com





Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Christopher Kiyui

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> You can’t really calibrate the mic yourself without the proper laboratory-grade equipment. You can find a generic .cal file for the ECM8000 here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Downloads Page
> 
> 
> Download Page ____ Software Room EQ Wizard 5.15 (REW) (Released 8 May 2016) Windows installer (~14.5MB) Windows installer with JRE (~30.7MB) Windows installer with JRE allowing multiple instances (~30.7MB) The Windows installers with JRE includes a private Java runtime and allows REW to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.hometheatershack.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Oh, thank you.


----------

